# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  makita difference between the DTD152 and DTD146Z impact drivers?

## wozzzzza

I'm struggling to work it out, anyone know the difference between the Makita DTD152 and DTD146Z impact drivers? they look the same to me except the front is a different colour.

----------


## Godzilla73

DTD152 is the new version, slightly skinnier at the nose but same length. Got an email from Sydney Tools earlier with the 146 for $99 delivered.

----------


## wozzzzza

yep, then I looked at Bunnings, they got the DTD152, was going to try and price match them but different part numbers.
might wait for the 152 to come down a bit.

----------


## lazydays

Funny story about drivers but I find my new DTP1451Z brush-less too strong. My old Bosch driver with Ni-Cad batteries just got too much trouble buying generic batteries with varying results so I decided to finally go all makita since I already had some Lithium gear.
It has three drive settings and the first few times I used it, it was stripping threads until I realised I had to slow it down. Most of my work is metal threads into aluminium and if you drive too hard it just strips the thread and I don't like the three settings.
I don't know how the Bosch worked but one day I had a 3" X 2" hardwood rail that must of been 10 yrs old had come away from the post and I couldn't budge it back. Put in a 1500mm bugle screw and the Bosch pulled it all the way back into position then the next job can be putting a metal thread into 1.5mm aluminium and I can drive it right home and the threads never stripped.

----------


## wozzzzza

just looking at makitas website, theres many of these impact drivers to choose from, what one do I get?? 18 Volt

----------


## wozzzzza

anyone help me what one to get? I'm looking at the DTD146Z and the DTD129Z, not sure what one to go with??? wont get used too often, just around the place sort of stuff, not every day use.

----------


## cyclic

> anyone help me what one to get? I'm looking at the DTD146Z and the DTD129Z, not sure what one to go with??? wont get used too often, just around the place sort of stuff, not every day use.

  I don't know which one you should get however
I used Makita tools, nothing else, from the late 60's early 70's until one day in 2005 I bought a Makita Battery Drill from Bunnings for $200.
The batteries lasted 14 months then would not hold charge.
I phoned Bunnings and complained and was told to talk to Makita which I did, and the woman I spoke to asked me where I bought it.
"Bunnings" I replied, to which she said "oh, they are half life batteries "
Needless to say I have not bought a Makita tool since.

----------


## Marc

Makita impact driver is a good tool. It all depends how much you want to spend and what are you doing with it. 
My suggestion:
Buy only 18V brushless.
Do not buy from Bunnings. 
Sydney tools has very good prices. Models vary vastly in price according to the multiple functions (modes) and the power of the motor. https://sydneytools.com.au/catalogse...+impact+driver

----------


## wozzzzza

Sydney tools is where I'm looking. just cant decide between the 2

----------


## Godzilla73

Mate if you're still looking at the same 2 they're essentially same. New has 5nm more grunt and is 1 or 2mm shorter. If you wait any longer the old stock will be gone and you'll be left with one to decide on. Imo save your coin buy the runout model from ST.

----------


## phild01

> Buy only 18V brushless.

  For occasional use, why spend a lot more $ !?

----------


## wozzzzza

done it, ordered the $99 one.
thanks.

----------

